
Show HN: Flat UI Colors 2 – 280 handpicked colors by 13 designers - ahmetsulek
https://flatuicolors.com
======
ahmetsulek
Hello everyone! I've collaborated with 13 designers from 13 different
countries and we came up with 280 matching colors.

Hope the colors work for your quick needs ️

------
mpeg
The onboarding screen is infuriating...

